# New Wyndham Resorts User group on Facebook



## chirowes (Mar 20, 2015)

[deleted]  Now on Facebook. There is also a link in the wyndham group for the Worldmark group as well
[commercial link deleted]


----------



## chirowes (Mar 29, 2015)

...............


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2015)

also found this one today on facebook as well!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/worldmarktheclub/


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 31, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> also found this one today on facebook as well!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/worldmarktheclub/



The WorldMark facebook group is an active group with almost 5,000 members signed up.  Join the group and see what other WorldMark owners are talking about.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2015)

the admin of another group for bluegreen owners actually deleted a recent post advising a member to rescind and buy resale (they had just bought a large package of bg points).

thats just sad.  how do you sleep at night knowing you deliberately just cost someone tens of thousands of dollars.

*edit, the actual response from the admin was that all posts in the group must remain positive and supportive or they will be deleted, and that they dont permit people to tell owners about rescission in the group.

Just absolutely boggles my mind that someone can think like that.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 1, 2015)

You won't find that in the WorldMark facebook group.  The people in the group post both compliments and complaints along with a lot of useful help info.  The main moderating I have seen is if comments get very nasty and or in a personal attack mode.


----------



## chirowes (Apr 1, 2015)

It seems as tho that bluegreen group is hosted by someone who works now for bluegreen. I have seen it as well.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 1, 2015)

Besides the link that Brian posted for the WorldMark facebook group there are a dozen or more different WorldMark groups and pages on facebook.  One is maintained and moderated by Wyndham, the rest are independent.  The one Brian listed is an independent group and lists itself as the largest group of Worldmark Owners on Facebook.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2015)

owners sharing information and knowledge....its a wonderful thing!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place but I got a Facebook message the other day that my request to join a Bluegreen group (have no idea which one) has been approved by the admin.  Funny that I don't remember asking but anything's possible ...


----------

